# Kernel 3.7.9 Update - e1000e network card has issues

## odin68

Just updated my kernel to 3.7.9.

Previous kernel was 3.6.11

Before update e1000e network card worked fine (I'm using wicd and dhcpcd).

After update dhcpcd times out trying to get a network address (times out on DISCOVER)

Things to note

lspci -k shows the card exists and the kernel module is loaded and correct (e1000e is compiled into the kernel not an external module).

ifconfig shows the card and I can bring it up and down HOWEVER;

Not a single byte is ever registered as transmitted or received

Finally...the leds on the network card are on while the system is booting but they turn off shortly after booting.

I'm guessing bad kernel module so I'm thinking of filing a bug with the kernel team (in other words not a gentoo problem) but I thought I'd get some ideas here first before I waste anyones time dealing with a defect report.

I've noticed a few complaints regarding the e1000e module in 3.7.9 not working until you put the system to sleep and turn it back on.

In my case that does nothing. 

OK..so this is actually the final note....everything works find when booting to 3.6.11 so highly unlikely it's a config issue (unless it's a kernel config issue).

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

Linus recently released v3.8.  Does your card work correctly there?

----------

## Jaglover

This works fine with 3.7.4

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10d3]

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0000]

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e
```

Edit: Upgraded to 3.8.0, no problems.

----------

## odin68

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Linus recently released v3.8.  Does your card work correctly there?

 

That did it.  Seems to be a bug that has already been fixed upstream.

Anyone else having this issue may just want to skip kernel 3.7.9.

Thanks Hu and Jaglover  :Smile: 

----------

## macldz

 *odin68 wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   Linus recently released v3.8.  Does your card work correctly there? 
> 
> That did it.  Seems to be a bug that has already been fixed upstream.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue may just want to skip kernel 3.7.9.
> ...

 

Yes , I got problem with e1000e with 3.7.9 kernel 

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: TDH                  <a3>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: TDT                  <ce>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: next_to_use          <ce>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: next_to_clean        <a3>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: time_stamp           <108ba6a77>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: next_to_watch        <a3>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: jiffies              <108ba8dbc>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: next_to_watch.status <0>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: MAC Status             <40080083>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: PHY Status             <796d>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: PHY 1000BASE-T Status  <3800>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: PHY Extended Status    <3000>

Feb 25 15:28:21 edv1 kernel: PCI Status             <10>

Feb 25 15:28:22 edv1 kernel: e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Reset adapter

I restarted with  3.6.11  - works well

----------

## mrbscreen

Hi,

I got the problem with kernel 3.8.4:

Linux mrb 3.8.4-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 29 13:23:00 CET 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 en0: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   TDH                  <dd>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   TDT                  <f6>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   next_to_use          <f6>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   next_to_clean        <dd>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   time_stamp           <1049ca794>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   next_to_watch        <e2>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   jiffies              <1049cc434>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] MAC Status             <40080083>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] PHY Status             <796d>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] PHY 1000BASE-T Status  <7800>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] PHY Extended Status    <3000>

Mar 30 11:11:44 mrb kernel: [77632.201872] PCI Status             <10>

Mar 30 11:11:45 mrb kernel: [77633.204322] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 en0: Reset adapter

Mar 30 11:11:45 mrb kernel: [77633.224005] br0: port 1(en0) entered disabled state

Mar 30 11:11:48 mrb kernel: [77636.647678] e1000e: en0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Mar 30 11:11:48 mrb kernel: [77636.647730] br0: port 1(en0) entered forwarding state

Mar 30 11:11:48 mrb kernel: [77636.647747] br0: port 1(en0) entered forwarding state

The problem can be produced by doing a long term download.

Has anyone any further suggestion or is this a new problem?

Thanks!

Best regards

Martin

----------

